# Table Saw



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Looking to upgrade my old Craftsman 10" table saw and have been looking at the Ridgid #R4512. Anyone have any first hand experience with this saw? Been looking at them for a while and got some HD gift cards for my birthday, so I may be pulling the trigger soon.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-13-Amp-10-in-Professional-Cast-Iron-Table-Saw-R4512/202500206


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I bought one about 10 years ago and like it. The only complaint I have is that the arbor is not long enough to cut wide dados (been a while but I don't even think I can stack enough chippers to cut 3/4"). I think I will contact rigid.


----------



## Nate6231 (Apr 6, 2017)

I have it and it will dado 3/4" I do it all the time. The only complaint I have about it is the fence alignment tends to get off, ive read you can upgrade the fence to fix it, but I just check it by measuring anyway. It's a good saw, I have built many sets of cabinets with it.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

I went to Lowes to buy the Dewalt https://www.lowes.com/pd/DEWALT-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Table-Saw/50040968, and ended up buying Kobalt https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-15-Amp-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Table-Saw/50056619 And I have been very happy with it.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Nate6231 said:


> I have it and it will dado 3/4" I do it all the time. The only complaint I have about it is the fence alignment tends to get off, ive read you can upgrade the fence to fix it, but I just check it by measuring anyway. It's a good saw, I have built many sets of cabinets with it.


Mine will not but it looks like they will now, they must have changed the arbor design.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

i have a rigid except an older model with the cast iron wings. Got it on craiglist for 250. Great saw. Built alot of nice looking cabinets for my house with it.


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

*Hitachi*

I don't post much on here but i did research here before i bought me one. I grew up doing custom cabinets, trim work, and stairs. Now that's my hobby. I wanted a saw that was portable and could make large cuts. This was the only portable saw i found. I was weary about the brand but so far it's been great.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hitachi-10-in-Carbide-tipped-15-Amp-Table-Saw/1000178999


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

this is the one I just bought.
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/skilsaw-spt99-12-worm-drive-table-saw-and-stand


----------



## BumpandRun (Jul 5, 2006)

I just bought this Powermatic model 66 from an estate sale for $100.


----------

